# Is my gsd too small for his age?



## Acejin (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi,

You can see a big change from month to month but I keep wonder if at nine month old (now) he should be bigger?
His current size in the last picture looks normal? Unfortunately I dont have a picture of him at 8 months.

I don`t expect him to be huge, I just want to be sure he developing normally.


*6 month*










*7 month*










*9 month*


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

relax, calm down, hold on tight. your dogs
size is your friend. inhale, reflect, release.
your dog is fine and your dog is really good looking.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I agree with doggiedad...he looks good, handsome too


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

don't worry, your dog looks really good. don't forget that they grow like weeds in the beginning while they are making their way out of puppyhood. my dog basically looks the same now as he did last winter, his chest is just a little thicker.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I think he looks just fine. Such a cutie pie!


----------



## Acejin (Jul 22, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> relax, calm down, hold on tight. your dogs
> size is your friend. inhale, reflect, release.
> your dog is fine and your dog is really good looking.


Your comment made ​​me laugh 

Why do people keep telling me that he looks small for a gsd..?!
I never thought about his size until a few days ago, I took him to the dog park and two people told me that he looks small compared to other gsd`s they saw. 

Who said a gsd should be so huge? :\


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

you should tell those people to go sit on a tack


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Acejin said:


> Your comment made ​​me laugh
> 
> Why do people keep telling me that he looks small for a gsd..?!
> I never thought about his size until a few days ago, I took him to the dog park and two people told me that he looks small compared to other gsd`s they saw.
> ...


Get use to these comments..seriously! I have heard them too. My male is 25" & around 72 pounds and have heard that he is small, skinny...the GSD they know is 130 pounds and on and on...:crazy:


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Acejin said:


> Your comment made ​​me laugh
> 
> Why do people keep telling me that he looks small for a gsd..?!
> I never thought about his size until a few days ago, I took him to the dog park and two people told me that he looks small compared to other gsd`s they saw.


Because, especially in the US, people are used to seeing oversized and overweight GSDs. I'm honestly beginning to think the standard sizes like yours and mine are in the minority.


----------



## puppyluv (Nov 15, 2011)

I think he looks just gorgeous!

Here is a pic of mine a few days short of 6 months and I think they look similar in size. And yes, I think that many folks have overweight dogs and may not be accustomed to seeing dogs at a proper weight.


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

He's so handsome! It's crazy how much they change even just from 6 months to 9 months! He's starting to look like a dog not a puppy. I love his dark head


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Yeah, I get the same thing from everybody.

I feel bad for you.... You actually own a REAL German Shepherd, and no one knows. You stand alone in a world where giant German Shepherds rule.
Too bad, suck it up.

On a serious note, my Kira is 7 months, and I hear it everyday. She's a tiny 53 pounds.
It's gotten to a point, where I tell people that she's a domesticated, pygmy shepherd, imported from West Germany. It's a rare breed of GS, and bred for the confines of living in the city. They look at me in amazement.


----------



## Acejin (Jul 22, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Because, especially in the US, people are used to seeing oversized and overweight GSDs. I'm honestly beginning to think the standard sizes like yours and mine are in the minority.


 I live in Israel, turns out it's not just in the US.
I deliberately choose the smallest puppy from the rest of the litter because the parents were giants and I didn`t want a huge gsd.
His father weight was 145 lbs, I had second thoughts after seeing his parents because I wanted a light dog and not a bulky dog and that was why I got the smallest puppy.

I truly think my dog is perfect as he is now but maybe I should have picked the biggest puppy although my gsd is perfect according to the standard!
Besides, he's got plenty of time to grow.. At least that's what I think considering the change from month to month.

Thank you!


----------



## KamdenDean (Dec 10, 2013)

I to have a GSD, we adopted him from a pound and the estimate his age to be 2 years... But he still has puppy tendencies. Like constantly licking, running off with shoes and pooping in the house. He weighs 64 pounds and is short. I am 6' tall and he barley comes up to below my knees. The vet just went off of his teeth, but our other GSD/ husky mix lost all his teeth well before he was a year. Any thoughts?


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

KamdenDean said:


> I to have a GSD, we adopted him from a pound and the estimate his age to be 2 years... But he still has puppy tendencies. Like constantly licking, running off with shoes and pooping in the house. He weighs 64 pounds and is short. I am 6' tall and he barley comes up to below my knees. The vet just went off of his teeth, but our other GSD/ husky mix lost all his teeth well before he was a year. Any thoughts?


Did your vet say he had puppy teeth? Or did he look at the condition of his teeth to tell his age? You're right, pups lose teeth around 5-6months. With an adopted dog, it's pretty hard to guess the age but I'd imagine vets can tell the difference between essentially a baby and a full grown dog.

He's prob full grown, just needs some training. Dogs can act out at any age. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KamdenDean (Dec 10, 2013)

We didn't go to the vet with him. They just said it was an estimated age. So maybe I was grasping at straws lol. But all I know is that his teeth are yellowing, but he was brought in as a stray so maybe that could be the cause of the yellowing. But we are going to work with him on commands.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

